# Not a problem, just a question about toddlers



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

It's bee so long with my oldest, I really don't remember. But at what age do children start entertaining themselves? They are 3. It's all my H and I can do to get through a 30 min program without having to pause it 20 times... we try to put something they like on in their rooms, or get them playing with something, but it doesn't seem to matter.. at this rate, we'll get through Survivor by Summer. Any suggestions on keeping them entertained for an half hour once a night, or do I just suck it up til whenever?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, my daughter is 3 and she'll entertain herself for about 20-30 minutes. She'll play in her room or in the living room and won't notice anything but her toys for that time.

However, I think that's the norm. TV doesn't help with attention span either. 

They are 3. The attention span "rule" goes like this: The age doubled= minutes for attention.

I teach 5th grade and have to change it up every 20-30 minutes.

My 3 year old plays for 20-30 minutes alone but....with EVERYTHING in her room which makes me know she gives each thing 5-6 minutes time.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm thinking with 2, maybe its different, maybe that's where I'm getting confused because I do vaguely remember my first daughter watching Barney for 30 mins, or playing by herself while I chatted with a friend. Our twins fight a lot, so that's where a lot of our attention is given too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, 2 kids at that age is hard. My friend has 2 year old twins...bless her LOL.

Are you opposed to mess? I say bust out some playdoh or something. What time is the show? Perhaps watch it when they go to bed?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, the poor woman! My heart goes out to her, in a good way! 

You mean a drop clothe? That could be fun! My H would love it too ;-) Great idea, thanks! We could wait til they go to bed, but I'm so tired right now that I tend to start dozing off shortly after they go to bed. Yes, our sex life suffers because of that too. Coffee at 8? I don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Coffee at 8 is great! Have 1/2 a cup. I do 

What time do the kids go to bed? Our three year old is in bed by 8...for our own sanity, and hers.


----------



## Sameold (Aug 11, 2011)

How old's your oldest? Is she available/bribe-able to entertain the toddlers? My older kids can usually keep the three year old out of our hair for a while, though the room they're in inevitably looks like a disaster zone.
Also different kids are different. My second son could entertain himself for half an hour easily by eighteen months. Two blocks, one measuring cup, that was all it took to keep him happy.
I think it's harder in the evening when they're tired and all. Maybe try on the weekend, fairly early, like mid-morning, for a playtime without Mom and Dad. Perhaps you can work up to a daily thing if you can establish it once a week to start with?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

TG - They usually go to bed at 8, of course we do the 30 min or so routine after that with getting them a sip to drink, or wanting a toy to sleep with, etc... It's getting better in that they generally do fall asleep fairly quickly. I might try the coffee thing at 8, if only a half of a cup. Something to give me a lift for an extra hour or so, just enough time for a 30 min show and a 30 min sex session 

Sameold - It's complicated with my 17 year old. She did live with us for a few months this summer and she was a tremendous help. But due to circumstances with my mother (where she lives now), she doesn't come by as much anymore. Our twins were going to my mom's every couple of weekends, but that has stopped due to family squabbles. We've discussed our neighbor watching them for a few hours on the weekends and it has been about 3 weeks now since we've had any sort of break... Perhaps that's what got me thinking about them entertaining themselves for even a minute. 

Thank you for the ideas


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

My daughter is three (about to be 4 in January). I don’t let her watch a lot of TV, but I do have some DVDs of approved stuff that she can watch. I bought one of those portable Car DVD Players. If I absolutely need 30 minutes uninterrupted, I will put one of them on in her room. She knows the “rule” is that she can’t come out unless she needs to potty (or an emergency obviously!). She normally half watches the show and half plays with her toys in her room. Another thing that occupies her for 20-30 minutes is any kind of craft. She loves to color, etc and that will keep her pretty entertained by herself for awhile.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha - that's interesting, so do you think ours are at an age where we can implement that they have to play in their room for x amount of time? That would really be helpful. We do make them take their loud toys in their room (i.e. talking stuffed animals, musical things, that kind of thing) if we're trying to watch something. That scenario would be a win for everyone!  We get our 30 mins and they can start learning more independence!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know...you could try it. My kids just chill with us ...but they are 9 years apart (but don't be fooled! They fight too).


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

At that age, they really have no concept of time which is why the TV show works well for us. If I tell her she needs to play in her room for 30 minutes, she has no idea. She only knows she can come out when the show is over. I try not to use it unless I really have to but I do think it has taught her that she can entertain herself. Mom and Dad are entertaining but we arent her only source of entertainment plus I know her room is safe for her to be in for a little but without contstant suprvision. I love her to death obviously, but there are time I need that half hour for sanity..lol..

I dont know that I would do it every day, but its really worked well for us when some couple or down time is needed. We all know how toddlers have those days where you think, "Its a good thing you are cute!"


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

HaHa said:


> At that age, they really have no concept of time which is why the TV show works well for us. If I tell her she needs to play in her room for 30 minutes, she has no idea. She only knows she can come out when the show is over. I try not to use it unless I really have to but I do think it has taught her that she can entertain herself. Mom and Dad are entertaining but we arent her only source of entertainment plus I know her room is safe for her to be in for a little but without contstant suprvision. I love her to death obviously, but there are time I need that half hour for sanity..lol..
> 
> I dont know that I would do it every day, but its really worked well for us when some couple or down time is needed. We all know how toddlers have those days where you think, "Its a good thing you are cute!"


I know, some days I just feel like they are our little shadows and they follow us around constantly! lol I've turned around and have point blank asked them if they have something else they can be doing while I -insert anything here- They look at me and say with a straight face NOPE! I can't help but to laugh though  "it's a good thing you are cute!" is so very true some days!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was like that with my first. This time around, I love hanging out with her. I try really hard to balance my love for being with her and teaching her it's ok to be alone. She's just so darn awesome! She cracks me up. Love at first sight


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

Cherry said:


> I know, some days I just feel like they are our little shadows and they follow us around constantly! lol I've turned around and have point blank asked them if they have something else they can be doing while I -insert anything here- They look at me and say with a straight face NOPE! I can't help but to laugh though  "it's a good thing you are cute!" is so very true some days!


Lol…this was my Facebook post last Sunday.

“I sent Emily to church alone this morning with Daddy. I am sure God understands that I need an hour to do laundry without a three year old "helping".”


----------

